# اخواني أبي مساعدتكم في فتح مؤسسة ( تلييس و بلاطة ) ..



## Abdullah at (7 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .. 

اريد مساعدتكم واخذ رأيكم ونصيحتكم في هذا المشروع ..

انا في المملكة العربية السعوديه ( المنطقة الشرقية ) 

اريد ان افتح مؤسسة مقاولات خاصة بـ ( التلييس والتبليط ) فقط و راح أجيب مكائن التلييس الجديدة واشتغل عليها 

راح أجيب في البداية 3 مكائن وعلى كل مكينة عاملين يعني المجموع 3 مكائن و6 عمال كبداية 

وراح اتعامل مع المقاولين اللي ما عندهم تلييس وتبليط وراح اتفق معاهم اذا جابولي زبائن اعطيهم 5 % على كل زبون من الارباح كبداية لكي اضع لي اسم في السوق

رأس مالي هو مئتين ألف ريال 200000 . 

اريد نصائحكم .. هل شغلي كذا كويس ولا في غلط و وش اللي ينقصني 
وش المواد اللي احتاجها وماهي افضل جنسية للعمالة في التلييس والتبليط وكم رواتبهم 
وكم هي الارباح يعني لو قلنا بيت عظم مساحته 300 متر مربع كم راح اربح منه يعني كم التكلفة وكم صاف الربح للمتر الواحد

واتمنى مساعدتكم 
وشكرا .. وما أدري اذا مكان الموضوع غلط


----------



## saidsweety (7 أكتوبر 2012)

الاستخارة الشرعية, الله يباركلك.


----------



## Abdullah at (7 أكتوبر 2012)

جزاك الله خير على نصيحتك أخوي ..


----------



## molateam2 (7 أكتوبر 2012)

السلام عليكم
في البدء انا بعيد عن سوق السعودية
اولا كيف تلاقي شغل تلييس وتبليط؟
اسهل شي تعمل جولة على كل المشاريع تحت الانشاء وتقدم مؤسستك كمقاول بالباطن لاعمال التلييس راح ينطلبو يعرفو اسعارك
هنا في نقطة
كم السعر اللي راح تمسك بيه الاعمال؟؟
1- اعرف الاسعار الي موجودة في السوق عندك اللي عاده بيقدم بيها المقاولين 
2- نحنا عندنا العمال بياخدو بالمتر يعني مثلا اشتغل 3 امتار مربعة بياخد 21 جنيه انت ممكن تكون بتشتغلو بطريقة تانية بالراتب اعتقد عموما لو في الاول ماعند راس مال والاعمال متقطعة اخد عمال يومية من السوق لانه ممكن يكون في مثلا 3 شهور مافي شغل
3- نرجع للسعر اللي تمسك بيه المقاولة هاد السعر مفروض يغطي اتعاب العامل + المنصرفات الادارية والنزين وصيانة المعدات + ربح يرجع راس المال في خلال 6 شهور او سنة اذا كان العمل متواصل 
بيقا
سعر التعاقد للمتر = مصاريف العمال + المنصرفات الادارية(اتصالات ايجارات طباعة كروت ورق غيره) + البنزين والصيانة للمعدات + ربح هاد كلو يكون اقل من او يساوي سعر المتر بالسوق عشان تكسب المناقصة

ممكن في الاول تبدا بربح بسيط حط مثلا 3% او 4% وحاول تقلل المصاريف اللي بتندفع بصورة مستمرة يعني خلي الاليات موجودة لكن لا تاجر كل الطاقم ثبت اسطى او فورمن خبرة ادفع له راتب والباقين اخدهم من السوق يوميات على حسب حجم العمل اللي تمسكة

كيف اعرف ان الشغل هاد كويس ولا لا؟؟
تعمل ياحبي دراسة جدوى ماليه مفروض راس المال اللي انت شغال بيه يرجع في 6 اشهر هاد استثمار جيد لكن انت ممكن تتحمل مثلا يرجع في سنة او سنة ونص باعتبار ان انت صاحب العمل لكن عادة المشروع اللي جدوته الاقتصادية عالية برجع راس ماله في 6 شهور

طريقة التسسويق؟
اسهل طريقة انك تروح للمشاريع قيد التنفيذ لانهم بيحتاجو مقاولين باطن انت وشطارتك واسعارك احتمال تاخد بيت او عمارة او او كله من الرزاق انت تسعا 
لا تعطي المقاول نفسة نسبة لان هاد بيدخل في شك في الذمه اصلا الاسعار اللي راح تقدمها راح ينطلب منك تخفيض وراح يكون في منافسة بينك وبين مقاولين باطن تانين وفي عمليه اختيار بتحصل بناء على الجودة والسعر 
لكن ممكن تعطي اي حد بيجيب لك شغل نسبة لا تقول 5% قبل ماتعرف انت كم بتربح في المتر يعني قوله والله انا المتر عندي بي 7 ريال مثلا التكلفة الحقيقية 5 ريال انا اربح2 ريال واحطيك نسبة في المتر هي 5% من السعر للمتر 
مع الانتباه لما تمسك شغل هل انت راح تورد المواد ولا لا يعني ات اللي راح تشتري الاسمنت والرمل ولا لا 
المقاول راح يعملك شرط جزائي على التاخير ولا لا

ومثل ما قال الاخ استخير ودعوة من الوالدة والرزق على الله


----------



## molateam2 (7 أكتوبر 2012)

انتبه انك راح تعتمد على المهارة في انك في الاول راح يكون عندك واحد فورمان ولا اسطى من النوع اللي محترف وماتحتاج تراجع وراه لانه هو اللي راح يعرف يختار العمال صح


----------



## Abdullah at (8 أكتوبر 2012)

في البداية أشكرك اخوي molateam2 على نصائحك ..
*
*
الأستفسارات : 

هل العمال أعطيهم نسبة بدل الراتب يعني على كل مناقصة نسبة ولا أمشي لهم راتب انا أبي أكسب العمال و يشتغلون بذمه وما أبيهم يهربون ؟
و المواد هل انا اروح لـ مصنع الأسمنت واجيب اسمنت واحطه في المستودع عشان الشغل والرمل ايضا وش اسهل واوفر طريقة ولا اشتري عندما تكون فيه مناقصة ولا اخزن عندي وش الافضل ؟
كم عدد العمال اللي ابدا فيهم هل 6 عمال قليل ولا اخليهم 10 وش الافضل ؟
وانا راح اشتغل على مكائن التلييس السريعة اذا كان لك خبرة فيها هل تنصحني فيها لأن بصراحة اغلب المقاولين في مجال التلييس يستخدمون التلييس اليدوي والتلييس اليدوي بطيئ وجودته ليست بمثل المكائن , المكائن أفضل بكثير انا قلت ابدأ بثلاث مكائن كل مكينة عليها عاملين يعني 6 عمال تلييس وعاملين او ثلاث عمال للتبليط هل تنصحني بهذه الطريقة ؟
( انتبه انك راح تعتمد على المهارة في انك في الاول راح يكون عندك واحد فورمان ولا اسطى من النوع اللي محترف وماتحتاج تراجع وراه لانه هو اللي راح يعرف يختار العمال صح ) 
​ما فهمت قصدك من النقطة اللي ذكرتها اخوي ياليت توضح وشكرا .. ؟


----------



## molateam2 (8 أكتوبر 2012)

هل العمال اعطيهم نسبة ولا لا؟
انا قلت ان في بلدي هنا مافي رواتب لعمال العامل بياخد سعر للمتر اللي بيخلصه يعني مثلا نقول للعامل المتر بي 3 ريال وانا اخدا المقاوله بي 7 ريال عشان اربح 4 ريال في المتر
نحسب كمية الامتار اللي اشتغلها العامل ونضربها في سعر المتر وهذه هي الفلوس اللي ياخدها وبس . يعني لوما اشتغل ما ياخد فلوس هادا لان عندنا هنا الناس بتتاخر في الدوام يجي العامل الساعة 9 ويروح الفطور 11 ويرجع يشتغل الساعة 1 فكل اليوم يعديه طلعات مافي انتاج.
وبعدين الشغل عندنا مو دايم يعني لو صار اعطيه راتب والشركة 6 شهور ماحصلت شغل يصير بدفع من راس مال الشركة 

انا ما ادري القانون بالسعودية احتمال الا رواتب
عموما اذا تبي تعطيهم راتب وتحفزهم تعمل راتب ثابت (لكن مشكله الراتب الثابت ان العامل اشتغل ما اشتغل ياخد فلوس اخر الشهر فيحاول يطول الشغل عشان ياخد اكثر شهور يعني ممكن شغل يقدر يشتغله في شهر يشتغله في شهرين وكدا . يصير لازم توقف على راسه ) ولو عطيته نسبه يصير يشتغل همه اشتغل اكثر مايهمه الجودة لانه بيتحاسب بالمتر مو بالجودة
انت ممكن تعطيه راتب ثابت + حافز ازا تعدا انتاجيه معينة باليوم بشرط مايصرف الحافز الا ازا استلم الاشتشاري او المقاول التلييس او حتى استلمة مبدئ يعني لا ياخد الحافز الا بعد ما جهة تقول انه شغله مظبوط ( طبعا هادي الطريقة ممكن تشتغل فيها حتى ولو العمال مش دايميين عمال تاخدهم من السوق يعني مثلا العالم اليومية حقته 50 ريال لليوم تقوم تقوله على حسب طبيعة المشروع اللي انت تشتغل فيه ازا خلصت اليوم اكثر من 32 متر مربع احسب لك اي متر زايد بي كدا او تصير يوميتك 70 بشرط ان ماتاخد الحافز الا بعد ما استلم منك البياض يعني لو صار الشغل مش مظبوط مافي حافز)


----------



## molateam2 (8 أكتوبر 2012)

و المواد هل انا اروح لـ مصنع الأسمنت واجيب اسمنت واحطه في المستودع عشان الشغل والرمل ايضا وش اسهل واوفر طريقة ولا اشتري عندما تكون فيه مناقصة ولا اخزن عندي وش الافضل ؟؟

طيب هاد بيعتمد على طبيعة المقاولة اللي انت ماخدها وهي نوعين؟
1- مقاولة عمال يعني المالك او المقاول الرئيسي يشتري المواد وانت تشتغل بعمالك وهنا في حسابك لتكلفة المتر مابتحسب اسعار المواد يعني تحسب اسعر المتر = العمال + الماكينات والصيانة + الربح
2- مقاولة توريد وتنفيذ: يعني انت تشتري المواد وتنفذ بعمالك وفي ها الحالة سعر المتر= تكلفة المواد+ العمال + الماكينات والصيانة + الربح

في حالة انك راح تنفذ مقاولة المواد عليك اذا الكمية كبيرة افضل تشتريها من المصنع لكن الحين انت ماعند كمية اعمال كثيرة فلاتشتري مواد وماتعرف ايش تعمل بيها


----------



## molateam2 (8 أكتوبر 2012)

كم عدد العمال اللي ابدا فيهم هل 6 عمال قليل ولا اخليهم 10 وش الافضل ؟

بصراحة اللي فهمته من الماكينات انها الماكينات اللي تعمل خلط مع ضخ بضغط الهواء مثل اللي في الـ 3d panle
خرطوش معاه ماكينه تحط فيها شاكيرات الاسمنت وتخلطة وتضخة على خرطوش shut creet 

نفقطة انها اسرع صح اسرع نقطة انها احسن صح احسن (اعمل لك مطوية واكتب فيه الاسلوب ووزعها مع الاعلان تبعك لما تروح لاي مشروع يعني تحتب نحنا موسسة كدا نقوم بعمل كدا مستخدمين احدث اليات التلييس وحط لك صورة لعامل بيشتغل ولي قدام تعمل المشاريع المنفذه)

نرجع للتليس
التليس فيه منطقتين
1- التلليس في منتصف الحائط هادي مابتحتاج مهارة واي عامل يقدر يعملها 
2- التتليس للكورنات والزوايا وهادي بتحتاج عامل ماهر عشان يجيبها منتظمة 
يبقا الطرطشة بالمكنة او التلييس راح يختصر وقت التلييس لكن راح تتنتظر عشان العامل يخلص التبليط للحائط وبعده يقدر العامل الماهر يعمل تبليط للاركان والزايا
يبقا عدد 3 مناسب او اكثر من مناسب (مع ملاحظة انك حتحتاج عمال او عامل بيعرف يتعامل مع الماكينة ساعات مثلا الخرطوش بينسد الماكينة مايفضل فيها باقي مواد لين ماتجف عليها )



عموما حط في بالك انه ممكن تعمل مكس بين البياض اليدوي والبياض بالماكينة على حسب كمية الشغل وايضا ممكن تزيد العمال على حسب المشروع يعني ممكن تروح تاجر في لاسبوع 5 عمال اضافي يخلصو عملهم ويروحو (عمال يومية)


----------



## molateam2 (8 أكتوبر 2012)

انتبه انك راح تعتمد على المهارة في انك في الاول راح يكون عندك واحد فورمان ولا اسطى من النوع اللي محترف وماتحتاج تراجع وراه لانه هو اللي راح يعرف يختار العمال صح ) 
​ما فهمت قصدك من النقطة اللي ذكرتها

حد تبعك يتابع المكن بيحتاج يتصان يحصله غيار زيت او غيره يهتم فيه مايكون فيه باقي مواد والعمال يروحو الفطور يعرف كيف ينظف المايكنة . يدرب العمال كيف يستخدمو الماكينة يختار العمال المهرة والي مش مهرة يعني مثلا عايزين عمال تبليط للزوايا هو بيكون بيعرف العمال بحكم خبرتة مين نافع يقوله تعا عندنا شغله او يروح يختارهم من السوق لانه بيكون بيعرف العمال واسعارهم واساليبهم وبيعرف كيف يتعامل معاهم في الشغل كيف يخليهم يشتغلو 
يا فورمان او اسطى يكون عنده ها المهارات ومامشكلة لو عطيته فلوس اكثر بدون ماتطمعة يعني راتب ثابت بدون نسب ولو في حد من معارفك بيعرف حد كويس يكون احسن يعني تختار حد يكون عنده قابليه لانه يكون له ولاء للشركة 
وتعمل معاهم مهندس للمتابعة والتعامل مع المقاول الرئيسي او تباشرها بنفسك
ولاتنسا مرة مرة تنزل مع العمال تقعد معاهم تعزمهم بيبسي وحركات وكيف الشغل ونحنا بنعتمد عليكم (الكلمة الطبية) مع الحسم في حالة الحسم


----------



## molateam2 (8 أكتوبر 2012)

بالنسبة لانتاجية راح يجيك لاحساس شوي شوي تقدر تعرف كمية العمل اللي ينتجوه عمالك وها الكلام 
وشوي شوي ممكن المقاول يقولك نقصلي في اعمال التليس اكثر ومرة يقولك خلاص ازا نقصت لي في التلييس برس ليك اعمال المباني وكدا
اهم شي في المقاولات لااااااااا تخاااااااااف واحسب صح 
ابدا بي مشاريع صغيرة عشان حتى الشروط الجزائية فيها لو فيها ماراح تكون كبيرة ومنها تكون قدرت تتعامل مع العمال وفهمت طبيعة العمل
العالم مكان انطباعي وليس حرفي 100% اختار ورق مروس واسلوب جميل وحسابات واضحة لما تتعامل مع المقاول
والله يوفقك


----------

